# Switched to 1440p 165Hz now i need more power



## Animalpak (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys im still struggling to upgrading my system or not...

I recently selled my Asus PG25 1080p 240Hz monitor to buy a brand new Asus PG279 IPS 1440p 165Hz.

My performance in games definately augmentend why ?  Because i SEE MORE of the game with 1440p compared to 1080p. Im better in Battlefield 5 and people hardly kills me without me aware of them.

Also IPS is a whole another level compared to TN panels, IPS is simple NUTS !!!

But now even if my system can keep with like 70 to 90 fps at medium/ultra detail i notice that 1440p is a hard task for my 4790k and 1070 Ti.

Now my system probably doesn't take full advantage of my graphics card, is still a Z97 based system overcloked yes helps a bit, but not by much.

Precisely because of the new resolution of my monitor, I wonder about  :

1) changing the system by switching to Z390 with a 9700K ( can unlock my 1070 Ti power and make for FPS )

2)  buying a 1080 Ti  used from a private ( easy solution to get more FPS )

Do not advice me AMD i respect every other brands but i always had Intel and i will not change.

Thanks guys for any advice


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

1440P high fps is a 1080ti or 2080/2070 super level; it's not your CPU at all.  #2 will get you more fps #1 will be almost the same thing...  You're mostly GPU bottle-necked at this setting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

just buy an rtx 2070 super direct from nvidia website/store  $499 and you know you will get proper warranty this way. keep cpu same for now. maybe upgradr the cpu next year when intel 10nm or 7nm hits.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

if you were the to upgrade from the 2700x (a weaker processor) to the 9700k you would gain 5FPS.





^ there you would get 30% more FPS going from a GTX1080 to RTX2080.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 30, 2019)

Your GPU is definitely holding you back. The CPU is fine.

Don't forget that while BFV loves its threads and cores, your weakest link is still the GPU due to the resolution you're pushing.

I regularly sit at >100 FPS and can cap at 144 from time to time depending on the map with my 1080 Ti in the config below.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks guys for the replys so my CPU is still good is my 1070 Ti that cant handle the 1440p.

Well since private people do not know the GPU market and they all asking too much  like 500-600 bids for a 1080 Ti from Asus Strix/EVGA FTW3 and many Gigabyte Aorus.

Although I often contact them saying that the price is too high for today's market.

There are such a couple that sell ASUS 1080 Ti Turbos taken apart from failed mining farm and i do not trust them they sell without box and guarantee.

I may look for a new GPU...

600-700 is the price zone for a 2070 super and 2080 super. Well 800 to 900 Swiss francs for a 2080 Super.




lynx29 said:


> just buy an rtx 2070 super direct from nvidia website/store  $499 and you know you will get proper warranty this way. keep cpu same for now. maybe upgradr the cpu next year when intel 10nm or 7nm hits.




Even if i buy directly, Switzerland will charge me expensive customs duties at border, i have to pay extra for the local shops as usual... Plus Founders Editiion coolers are weak and hot


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 30, 2019)

Always buy the fastest GPU you can afford..... I play quite a bit of BFV on a 2080ti/9900k system and wouldn't be very happy with lesser performance.

My Titan Xp was barely cutting it for 1440p/ultra 64 player games.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

Get a better GPU, at 1440p you're already GPU bound most of the time.

Ps.
You don't see "more of the game" unless your FOV somehow changed. What you see might be "bigger" because you switched to a bigger monitor, but at the same time you increased the resolution so... your PPI went from 100 to 108, so it's actually a bit smaller.

Now if you'd switched to a ultrawide you'd actually see more of the game.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 30, 2019)

I would first optimise the quality settings. A mix of medium-high settings is often indistinguishable from ultra during gameplay but can save you loads of FPS. How much is a 5700 XT in SUI? That's pretty much optimum for 1440p.



			https://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=51695&admin=0a8fcaad6b03da6a6895d1ada2e171002a287bc1
		










						AMD Radeon RX 5700 and 5700 XT review
					

In this review, we look at the two new graphics cards released by AMD, the Radeon 5700 and 5700 XT. Both cards are based on the new NAVI GPU, fabricated at a 7nm node and capable of battling with NVI... DX12: Battlefield V




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Get a better GPU, at 1440p you're already GPU bound most of the time.
> 
> Ps.
> You don't see "more of the game" unless your FOV somehow changed. What you see might be "bigger" because you switched to a bigger monitor, but at the same time you increased the resolution so... your PPI went from 100 to 108, so it's actually a bit smaller.
> ...



+1 -  Also the additional per-frame load on a CPU going from 800x600 to (4K or ultrawide 3440x1440) is somewhere in 5-15% range depending on the game; which is relatively tiny and means that if you can run the game at smoothly at high fps @1080P, you can run it at 1440P/4k  with the same settings and GPU power guaranteed to be the bottleneck.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 30, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Thanks guys for the replys so my CPU is still good is my 1070 Ti that cant handle the 1440p.


it's not that it can't handle 1440p for your 1070Ti ... it's the stupidly high refresh ...

my 1070 is sufficient for 1440/1620p 75hz (i don't really need to go higher as i did test a 1440p 144hz at a friend's place and there was no huge difference noticeable, to me )

but since you bought a 165hz Gsync well ... if you want to use it's full potential, indeed a higher tier GPU is in order.



Animalpak said:


> 600-700 is the price zone for a 2070 super and 2080 super. Well 800 to 900 Swiss francs for a 2080 Super.


i know that too well xD we live in the same country where MSRP is a fabled unicorn


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2019)

TBH you have a G-Sync monitor and your fps should be within the sync range. Adjust the settings so the minimum doesn't exceed the range and play games.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> TBH you have a G-Sync monitor and your fps should be within the sync range. Adjust the settings so the minimum doesn't exceed the range and play games.


well he could limit the refresh to 90 (which would be plenty )


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> TBH you have a G-Sync monitor and your fps should be within the sync range. Adjust the settings so the minimum doesn't exceed the range and play games.


Do you mean the minimum FPS shouldn't go below the minimum refresh rate? That's how I use my freesync, but you're being vague if not completely wrong. Your comment could be interpreted as minimum FPS should not exceed the sync range, which is really bad advice.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 30, 2019)

You should try to keep minimum frame rates above the lowest at which the sync tech works. Some panels don’t go below 40 Hz, for example. Going below that would result in minimal issues, though.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Do you mean the minimum FPS shouldn't go below the minimum refresh rate? That's how I use my freesync, but you're being vague if not completely wrong. Your comment could be interpreted as minimum FPS should not exceed the sync range, which is really bad advice.


Keep the minimum FPS above the minimum sync range. If panel has minimum sync range at 48 hz, keep it above 48. Do you get it now?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 3, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Keep the minimum FPS above the minimum sync range. If panel has minimum sync range at 48 hz, keep it above 48. Do you get it now?


Indeed, that's what I said. That's not what you said at first, though


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

Not even 2080 Ti is capable of sustaining 165 fps at that resolution in all games at max detail.

It's simply way too many pixels to process ( W x H x fps ) - 608 million pixels per second.
For comparison, UHD @ 60 fps - 497 million pixels per second.

@op
But if dropping details, then a 2080 Super is probably a worthy upgrade, and they aren't -that- expensive as a 2080 Ti.
If still too rich, 2070 Super is also a LOT better than what you have now (just be careful not to get scammed with a non-Super 2070, as it's based on a much slower chip)


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 3, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Indeed, that's what I said. That's not what you said at first, though


The difference is you're nitpicking and act like a smartass.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 3, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> The difference is you're nitpicking and act like a smartass.


I'm making sure there is no misunderstanding and you getting blamed for it. You're welcome!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 4, 2019)

At the end i sold my 1070 Ti Strix 8GB for 380.-fr just today ... And i bought online a RTX 2080 Ti Strix OC for 1298.- Swiss francs.

The new graphics card has cost me 918.- francs. 

I will post some pics in the new hardware purchase thread when it will be here.


----------

